# My new ride



## waterguy (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey folks--this is my first post here. I just wanted to show you my new ride. I bought the frame on eBay--the guy said it was a late 80's Master. Judging from the catalogues, it looks to be an '88 or '89--it has Columbus Gilco tubing, Campy dropouts, and internal threading for the rear brake cable. The frame, paint, and chrome are in excellent shape. I equipped it with Chorus 10-speed and Open Pro wheels. Here are a few photos--not very good ones. I'll take some new ones and post them later.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

nice, step back, gotta see the position setup 'n saddle in totality!





waterguy said:


> Hey folks--this is my first post here. I just wanted to show you my new ride. I bought the frame on eBay--the guy said it was a late 80's Master. Judging from the catalogues, it looks to be an '88 or '89--it has Columbus Gilco tubing, Campy dropouts, and internal threading for the rear brake cable. The frame, paint, and chrome are in excellent shape. I equipped it with Chorus 10-speed and Open Pro wheels. Here are a few photos--not very good ones. I'll take some new ones and post them later.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

waterguy,

Congratulations, what a beauty. The red and chrome look great. :thumbsup:

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## JGUTZ (Dec 13, 2005)

That is a beuty of a bike, would like to have seen a full bike pic. 

Enjoy


----------

